
New Amazon Product Advertising API Is Here and You Need to Migrate Fast - moltar
https://fbacatalog.com/blog/new-product-adveritising-api.html
======
luckylion
I don't understand why a global company like Amazon goes for "oh btw, we're
shutting down that API that you rely on in 60 days" like a startup that
doesn't care about tomorrow.

Granted, their PA API support has always been abysmal, but this is a new
level.

~~~
skatkov
API changes are great.

But communication is... well.. there is actually non.

There seems to be no single resource to get all the updates on PA API -- and
knowing that makes me nervous :(

